# Is this a weed, grassy weed or a type of fescue?



## Larry74 (Mar 13, 2020)

Hello all, 
I am new to the forum. I have TTTF and reseeded last fall of 2019. One of my lawn friends said this was a form of hybrid crabgrass but I do not see it. I am new to lawn care. Done a lot of research and took over my lawn this past fall of 2019. I just do not know what this is. Thank you for all your help and guidance.

Larry74


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Larry74 I don't think it's crabgrass, but you will probably need to let one go to seed to identify it. If you have tenacity handy, you may just want to spray it.

ps - the second picture looks like you might have some dallisgrass. The larger leaves shooting out horizontally from the center are the ones I'm looking at. The first and third pics are something different.


----------



## Larry74 (Mar 13, 2020)

@Spammage 
Thank you for your guidance and help! I do appreciate it. I will let a certain part grow to see if the grass produces a seed head (1st/3rd pic). On the 2nd pic I will treat appropriately (more than likely by digging the dallisgrass out). Thank you again.

Respectfully, 
Larry


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You will need to pull some of those out of the lawn and take closer images. It could be too many things.


----------

